
Show HN: Reactive Models – Making JavaScript Objects React - nerazzuri
https://github.com/alamgird/reactive-models
======
nerazzuri
Comments and suggestions most welcome

------
arisAlexis
differentiation with mobx?

~~~
nerazzuri
targets simplicity more than anything. mobx has many different components and
is geared more towards the react/redux architecture.

